# Duda de como conectar unos leds



## x4players (Jul 29, 2006)

Hola primero que nada me encanta este foro estoy recien interesandome en la electronica y me gusta mucho lo que e encontrado en este foro y quiero decirles que es de lo mejor que e visto.

1. Bueno, ahora mi problema es el siguiente, quiero ponerle leds a mi xbox y compre 12 leds azules ultrabrillantes de 5mm y 3 voltios y una resistencia de 220 ohms y me dijero que era de 0.5watts mi pregunta es me sirve esa resistencia para los doce voltios y a que corriente debo conectarla a la de 5 voltios o 12 voltios que tiene el cable de alimentacion del disco duro y de no servirme esa resistencia cual es la que debo utilizar para los 12 leds.

2. Tambien compre 4 leds rojos ultrabrillantes de 3 voltios y tambien la misma resistencia de 220 ohms y 0.5 watts para ponerlas en los puertos de los controles y tengo la misma duda que con la primera pregunta me sirve esa resistencia o cual debo utilizar y a aque corriente la conecto muchas gracias..


----------



## rudeluis (Jul 29, 2006)

tienes que ponerle una resistencia a cada led o si no se quemarian mira este circuito:

si tienes problemas no dudes en consultarme


----------



## rudeluis (Jul 30, 2006)

si es verdad que con una resistencia de 220 ohmios a 0.5 watts a 5voltios se pueden encnder los 12 leds pero el brillo no estaria al maximo con la solucion que te propuse el brillo de los leds es el maximo  , entonces se ve mejor.


----------



## x4players (Jul 30, 2006)

Pues la verdad me anime y lo que hice es hacerlo como esta tu diagrama con la unica diferencia que solo puse un led de 220 ohms y la luz se ve bien ademas me quedo bien bonita la xbox ahorita le puse los leds rojos en los puertos de los controles siempre usando la resistencia de 220 ohms y se ve bien siempre conectandolo a 12 voltios ahora lo que voy a hacer luego es ponerle las luces en la joya de la xbox hay te cuento que tal me va, muchas gracias por tu ayuda..


----------



## Xhady (Abr 16, 2009)

saludos a todos los del foro.
paseando por aqui me tope con la situacion de x4players y yo tengo una duda similar. Bueno sucede que acabo de llenar una pecera y quiero añadir a la tapa unos leds ademas de los tubos fluorescentes para la iluminacion. Seran 32 leds, los cuales no estoy seguro que sean ultrabrillantes pero iluminan bien, son transparentes y cuando se alimentan encienden del color correspondiente. Ahora, me tope en mi caja de componentes varias resistencias de 220 ohms pero no son las 32 y tmbn tengo de 470 ohms, mi pregunta es si tienen que ser todas iguales y si son de 470 hay problema? .... para la alimentacion me encontre un cargador de baterias de 12 vcd a 1 Ampere me es suficiente para alimentarlos todos?...
gracias y les estare escribiendo pronto


----------



## eddy70 (Abr 16, 2009)

hola, los led trabajan con bajos valores de voltaje y corriente, un led puede trabajar desde 1.7volts. hasta 3.5 volts y con una corriente de 10ma hasta 75 ma ( miliamperes) existe una formula para calcular su resistencia rled = vcc- vl /il (rled resistencia del led, vcc es alimentacion, vl voltaje del led , il corriente del led ) tu tienes voltaje de 12v y tienes 1 amp, entonces 12v-2.5v/40ma (.40)= 237.5 ohm esta seria su reistencia puede ser otra valor todo depende el voltaje y la corriente que le des al led nada mas que no pase de su limite de trabajo. espero que te sirva esta información cualquier duda estamos en contacto saludos.


----------



## Xhady (Abr 16, 2009)

gracias por tu respuesta eddy. es claro el detallado que hiciste, esto me dice que entonces las de 220 estarian ajustadas en valor, y el siguiente valor comercial es de 330 las cuales tambien tengo, voy a probar la conexión en protoboard con ambos valores, 330 y 470 ohms, creo que practicamente no habra problema, y segun la teoria que usas el ideal no se aleja mucho de las resistencias que tengo en este momento, si en la prueba observo algo raro o la iluminacion no es correcta, entonces tendre que ir a l centro a conseguir resistencias de 330 o 220 ohms. Muchas gracias..... por cierto tengo entendido que un led es de 1/4 de watt....es cierto? es decir con 4 leds seria 1 watt y en 32 leds 8 watts? gracias por responder...


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 16, 2009)

Hola.
Si no tiene información de las carácteristicas electricas de los LEDs, asume la corriente del LED Iled=20mA (es típica en muchos modelo de LED).
Acerca del voltaje del LED, hay si vas a tener encuenta el color del LED, ya que, los voltaje de los LEDs de colores diferentes también son distintos.
La resistencia del LED para cada color es:
R=(Vcc-Vled) / ILED, 
de donde Vcc es el voltaje aplicado al circuito de los LEDs.
Tienes que tener encuenta que el cargador de batería sin carga es probable que mida más de 12V, por eso es aconsejable usar un regulador de voltaje. Una opción es le LM317 que te permite variar el voltaje de salida y así poder controlar el brillo del LED, o un regulado de voltaje fijo.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Te ajunto un archivo con las características eléctricas del LED, para que te des una idea acerca de los voltajes del LED, según el color.


----------



## Xhady (Abr 16, 2009)

buen aporte elaficionado gracias por tu respuesta, creo que sobre la teoria de los leds no habia profundizado tanto. ya sabes solo conectaba los leds y listo, hasta ahora. pero como en terminos de acuareofilia la iluminacion si es un poco mas delicada hare los calculos para cada color de los 4 que uso y estare en pruebas.....muchas gracias!   ops:


----------



## eddy70 (Abr 16, 2009)

saludo, el comentario de aficionado es correcto saludos.


----------



## andertaker23 (Dic 29, 2009)

Hola, me encanta este foro estoy recien interesandome en la electronica y me e dado cuenta que ustedes brindan mucha ayuda y dan a conocer lo que saben.
Me podrian ayudar por favor:
No se si habran visto la pelicula rapidos y furiosos, en la parte inferior de los carros en el chasis hay una luz en cada lado del carro, bueno esos son de neon, pero yo quisiera armar con leds pero que no se quemen, en cada lado del carro irian 40 leds o cuantos irian??,y eso trabajaria con la bateria del carro que es de 12v, me podrian brindar su ayuda diciendome que componentes necesitaria y como seria la instalación mas o menos.
De ante mano les doy las gracias y sigan a yudando a la gente con sus dudas y peticiones. Buen foro. 
Muchisimas gracias


----------



## DUDU5220 (Feb 1, 2010)

Buenas, igual q x4players, me han surgido alguna duda a la hora de conectar los leds, os explico un poco lo q quiero hacer.
Quiero hacer un circuito con 36 diodos de 5mm rojos alimentados con una pila. Las características de los diodos son:
Iv= 18,000
Vf= 1.9-2.3
Wd= 625-635
QTY= 50

Los diodos los compre en ebay y vienen con unas resistencias de 0.5K para conectar los diodos a 12V. Pero yo quiero cambiar las resistencias para poder conectar los diodos a una pila de 9V. Esto se puede hacer?
En el 1º circuito es como se deberia de conectar para una tension de 12V (el ejemplo es con 4 diodos).

Pero yo quiero hacer el 2º circuito, cual seria el valor de la resistencia?


Salu2 y gracias.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Feb 1, 2010)

el led esta alreves.     y si se pude conectar asi.... aunque la resistencia tendria que ser de mas watts.

para un led seria asi:

9volts =  Voltaje en la resistenica + voltaje en el diodo
9= Vr + 2.3
despejando:
Vr = 9-2.3
Vr= 6.7

V = I/R

R= V/I

R= Vresistencia / I

R=  6.7 volts / 18 mA
R=372ohms
 creo que el valor comercial es de 380 ohms.


cuando conectas mas leds en paraleo (con respecto al primero) me imagino que la corriente aumenta y en vez de hacer calculos para 18 mA pues colocarias, 36mA (para dos leds) , 54 mA para tres, etc. ..  y para la caidad evoltaje en vez de usar los 2.3 , pues pones 4.6, 6.9 etc.

Creo que asi es la cosa, pero por seguridad, puedes poner los les con la resistencai de 380 ohms, con uno, despues pon  el otro led en paralelo, si disminuy ela intensidad del primero, pues entonces si tendrias que disminuir la resistencia segun los nuevos calculos.  de todos modos que alguien me corrija.

suerte.


----------



## DUDU5220 (Feb 1, 2010)

Con lo que me has dicho he estado haciendo algunos cálculos y he sacado éstos datos:
1º La corriente tiene que ser de 20mA aunque en los diodos pone 18mA. Ya que si alimentas a un diodo a 12V con una resistencia de 0,5K conectada en serie con el diodo. Sale que la tension que cae en el diodo es de:
Con 18mA – 3V superior a los 2.3V de tension maxima que soportan los diodos
Con 20mA – 2V, este dato si seria correcto.

2º Tomando como corriente 20mA, calculo la resistencia necesaria para conectar los 36 diodos.

R=(9-2) / (20mA x 36)
R= 9.72 Ω
Para hacer esa resistencia compraria dos resistencias y las conectaria en serie, 
8.2 Ω+1.5 Ω

Estaria todo bien asi?

Salu2.


----------



## elek1 (Feb 4, 2010)

hola a todos, por fin pude ingresar, este sitio es de lo mejor hasta incluso la barrera esta del examen me parece mas que interesante, es como que ya de entradada la pauta de que hay que quemar el coco para estar aqui y eso habla muy bien de Uds. Bueno, por ahora solo agradecerles el que me acepten, felicitarlos y voy a ir leyendo lo que hay, hasta siempre.


----------



## aquelare (Feb 8, 2010)

un par de  presiciones a eddy70 la corriente que toma un elemento no la detrmina la fuente sino la carga y 40ma son .040 amp no .4


----------



## Papusxxdd (Feb 9, 2010)

Aprovecho a dejar para quienes no lo tengan guardado un programita que yo lo habia encontrado aca en un link a otro pag. hace un tiempo ya, y que es muy util y esta bueno para calcular las resistencias en serie y paralelo para los leds, Saludos.


----------



## milhox (Mar 25, 2016)

Intento hacer los cálculos para una matriz de 900 led blancos de 5mm que usaré para iluminación. Soy bastante principiante en esto de la electronica, sin embargo después de haber navegado un tanto entre foros y paginas logré hacer los calculos correspondientes que son los que muestro a continuación y comito a los más expertos en el foro, me corrijan si estoy equivocado y más aun a que me den consejos que permitan mejorar la eficiencia del circuito.

Ahora bien, teniendo en cuenta que cada led consume 3,7v y 20ma, lo primero que pensé hacer fue un circuito paralelo divido en varias ramas. Como mi numero total de leds es 900, la dividí en 30 ramas de 30 leds cada una. 

Hice mis primeros calculos y obtuve:

-Una resistencia de 15Ω para cada fila de 30 leds, con un consumo de 5w
-un consumo total de 2,2w por fila para los led.

En total un consumo de 7,2w por fila, siendo 30 filas, 216w. Para mover todo ese circuito calcule que necesitaría 20ma X 900 = 18amp en mi fuente de poder.

Sin embargo, se que hay lamparas comerciales con esa cantidad de led que no tienen tal consumo y que incluso son alimentadas con un par de baterias recargables, por tanto continué leyendo y entendí que la mejor opción es poner tantos led en serie como sea posible.

Ya sabemos las leyes de voltaje y corriente en cuanto si el circuito es paralelo o serie, entonces, hice mi calculo de nuevo y tengo:

Una matriz que contiene 10 filas, y cada una tiene 30 conjuntos de 3 led en serie. Quedando entonces conjuntos que consumen 11.1v cada uno pero los mismo 20ma

-Una resistencia de 45Ω pero que consume mucho menos, 0,54w por fila
-Un consumo de leds por fila de 6,6w

Para un total de 71,4w de consumo. Para mover esto necesitaría 20ma X 300 elementos (conjuntos de 3 leds en serie)= 6Amp en mi fuente de poder

¿Tengo algun error en mis cálculos?
¿Algún consejo al respecto?


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 26, 2016)

Hola.

¿Cuál es voltaje que piensas usar?

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## milhox (Mar 26, 2016)

Se me paso. 12v. De una fuente de 15amp


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 26, 2016)

Hola.

Usa 3 LED en serie, con una resistor en serie (47 ohmios a 120 ohmios)


(Iled típica 20mA = 0.02A).
Vr= Voltaje en el resistor
R=Valor del resistor
Iled= corriente en el LED.

Vled=voltaje del LED (3.2V a 4V) LED blanco a 20mA.

Asume Vled =3.2V

Haz una prueba con 3 LED y 120 ohmios, y mide el voltaje que cae en la resistor de 120 ohmios.
Con este voltaje hallas que corriente pasa por el LED (Iled=Vr /R)

Prueba con varios valores de resistores hasta que halles el valor de Iled=20mA. Y empleas este valor como R.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## milhox (Abr 8, 2016)

A ver, no creo haber entendido bien.

Dices que use una resistencia para cada serie de 3 leds? o sea, 300 resistencias?

Por qué simplemente no usar una resistencia para cada rama de 30 x 3led en serie como había propuesto originalmente?


----------



## palurdo (Abr 8, 2016)

Porque paralelizar 30 series de 3 leds es muy mala idea. Los leds no son iguales ni van a estar trabajando de la misma manera por temperatura, humedad, etc. Si haces eso, en el grupo de 30 tiras habrán algunas que consuman mucho más que otras, se calentarán y se quemarán, haciendo que pase más corriente por el resto, de las cuales unas conducen mas que otras y se quemarán, repitiendo el proceso cada vez más rápido hasta que todos los leds estén muertos (por eso las linternas chinas de leds disminuyen tan pronto su luz). La única forma de asegurar que varios leds en paralelo no se estropeen es que la suma de todas las corrientes no sobrepasen la corriente máxima de un único LED, lo que por lo general va a ser un desperdicio en leds.

Hay una forma de poner 1 resistencia, en 1 tira de 30 leds en serie, y es subiendo el voltaje de 12V a 100V (con un flyback es factible hacerlo, yo mismo lo hice en base a un joule thief para 120leds puestos en 4 tiras serie con sus 4 resistencias, para las luces de un árbol de Navidad, alimentadas por una batería de litio de 3.7V)


----------



## milhox (Abr 9, 2016)

Ok, entonces, modificando la idea original ¿Debería quedar así cierto? (pongo de ejemplo una matriz de 36 led, por cuestiones de espacio en pantalla) Ver adjunto


----------



## Scooter (Abr 9, 2016)

Si, algo así o subiendo la tensión con series más largas


----------



## milhox (Abr 9, 2016)

Por último, y pongamos el ejemplo de esa matriz de 6x6 que puse, para calcular el valor de las resistencias sería:

Cada Led 3,7v y 20ma

R= (12v-7,4v) / 0,02a = 230Ω

W=7,4v x 0,02a = 0,14 aprox 1/8w

Pero ¿Como calcular el consumo en general cuando la conexión va así?


----------



## Scooter (Abr 9, 2016)

Si pero si lo vas a alimentar a 12, pon tres en serie.

Lo que tú llamas W se llama P, potencia y sus unidades son W vátios.
La magnitud W es el trabajo y sus unidades son los J Julios.


----------

